# Radioamatierisms >  Radiotraucējumi (dzirksteļuzliesmojums)

## tomats

Lieta tada ka taisu refretatu par radiotraucejumiem vairak par dzirksteļuzliesmojumu ( tas ir tad ja urbj un radio raustas) mekleju teoriju bet neviena gramata pa to nav ta kartigi aprakstits un interneta ari neko dizu nevar atrast, tapec versos pie jums.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Lieta tada ka taisu refretatu par radiotraucejumiem vairak par dzirksteļuzliesmojumu ( tas ir tad ja urbj un radio raustas) mekleju teoriju bet neviena gramata pa to nav ta kartigi aprakstits un interneta ari neko dizu nevar atrast, tapec versos pie jums.


 Atbilde ir tāda, ka impulsveida traucējumiem ( signāliem, ko rada dzirksteles - dažādi izlādes procesi ) ir plašs sigāla spektrs, tas nozīmē, ka dotajā impulsā ietilpt visas frekvences komponentes... piemēram zibens spēriens rada tik daudz radiofrekveņču, ka to ir no dažiem Hz līdz vairākiem simtiem Mhz... parasti uz ozcilogrāfa impulsi ir kā vertikāli pīķi... matemātika māca, ka jebkuru funkciju ( pīķi, līkni uttt ) var izvirzīt furjē rindā, kas būtībā ir ļoti daudz sinusoidālu līkņu suma, kurām ir dažāda frekvence un amplitūda... tas arī ir pierādijums tam, ka sprakšķi dzirdami rādiouztvērējā, kad urbj... jo no furjē rindas raugoties rādio uztver dažas furjē rindas frekvences...

----------


## Didzis

Es vairāk ieteiktu pievērsties radiotraucējuniem, kurus rada datori, impulsu barošanas bloki, dienasgaismas ekonomiskās spuldzes, u.t.t. Šis jautājums vispār nekur netiek apspriests, bet viss ēteris ir tā piedir***, ka var uztvert tikai ļoti spēcīgus signālus. Starpcitu, sadzīves tehnika nerada nenaz tik daudz dzirksteļtraucējumu un pērkons ir tikai vasarā. Inguss jau Tev pareizi stāstija par tiem impulsiem. Tādus impilsus katrs impulsu barošanas bloks raida gaisā nepārtrauktu un ar vismaz 300V amplitūdu.  Būtībā tas ir ārprāts ēterā, bet par to neviens nerunā. Visam par iemeslu ir aparatūras lētums. Ražotāji nelieto traucējumu filtrus un metāliskus ekrānus, bet pircēji tik priecīgi pērk lētos ķīniešu brīnumus.  Apskatieties, cik ekrānu bija vecajos CRT datoru monitoros, bet pēdejos vairs neviena metāla ekrāna. Mēs visapkārt runājam par plastmasas maisiņiem, ekoloģiju un gaisa piesātņošanu, bet par ēteria piesārņošanu kautkā visi klusē. Nu jā, cilvēks jau radiosignālus tā pat kā radiāciju nejūt, bet tas nenozīmē, ka var piedir*** arī to.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

te mani novērojumi: VLF 30 - 22 khz : mājās uztveršana ir paraktiski neiespējama ar elektrostatisko antenu, ar magnētisko antenu rezultāti ir nedaudz labāki... ja gribi ļoti labus rezultātus - jādotās pie jūras vai uz kādas pļavas...
LF ( 30 - 300 kHz ) mājās uztveršana ir ciešama, atsevišķām stacijām ir traucējumi.... mājas pagalmā, tā patālāk no mājas - uztveršana jau ideāla - necīgi trokšņi ( baltais troksnis )... spēcīgās stacijas tver ar tīru skaņu...
MF 300 - 3000 kHz mājās uztveršana laba, ja nav traucējošo inerneta tīklu un jaudas regulātori... baltais troksnis fonā atkarīgs no saules aktivitātes... bet niecīgs, bet ļoti labi var uztvert...
HF ( 3 - 30 MHz ) uztveršana ideāla, ja nav traucējošo interneta tīklu... skaņa praktiski dzidra, dažreiz ir novērojams fonā baltais troksnis - tas no saules ietekmes...
Rīgā, kojās, kur interneta tīkli un datori: uztveršana MF ļoti apgrūtināta, vai pat neiespējama, HF traucējumi samazinās, pieaugot frekvencei, bet kopumā neapmierinoši uztveršanas apstāļi...
eksperimenti veikti ar reģenetīvo uztvērēju, barošana no baterijas ( MF - HF )
un tiešās pastiprināšanas rādio ( VLF , LF )

----------


## janys

Pats veicu eksperimentu savienoju aizdedzes spoli un releju kas darbojās kā pārtraucējs shēma vienkārša un vēl 10 mikrofardi kondensātoru mani mājiniekiem tas apnika ka televizoram rodas traucējumi. Kamēr releja kontakti apdega jo bija 50 volti nezinu cik bija liela strāva transformātors sila labi bet nesadega.

----------

